# Shattered - Tale of the Forgotten King



## Elektrostuhl (23. Mai 2019)

*Entwickler*: Redlock Studio
*Genre*: Abenteuer / RPG
*Release*: 2019
*Steam*: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1045180/Shattered__Tale_of_the_Forgotten_King/





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEj5JfdgF8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (31. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8fp8ATNdYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

